# Vertex 3 bei Asus P8P67 DeLuxe(Marvell Controller)?



## gecco (14. Mai 2011)

Ich möchte mir eine Vertex 3 120 GB zulegen!
Jetzt hab ich schon von mehreren Seiten gehört und gelesen das die SSD nicht so gut mit Marvell Controller kann(Lese-Schreibrate) und ich hab einen im Asus P8 P67 DeLuxe drin!
Weiters hab ich gelesen das die 120 GB viel langsamer sein soll als die 240GB,stimmt das?
Der Preis der 120er würde noch in Ordnung gehen aber die der 240er ist mir zu teuer,weil ich auch nicht so viel GB brauche!
In Amazon meinte einer das die Crucial besser wäre mit der 120 Gb Lösung?
Amazon.de: Kundenrezensionen: OCZ Technology VTX3-25SAT3-120G Vertex 3 interne 120 GB SSD-Festplatte (6,3 cm (2,5 Zoll), SATA III)
Was meint ihr?
Oder anderen Controller kaufen,wenn ja welcher?
Ich will eine sehr schnelle aber zu einem Preis von der Vertex 3?
Welche würdet ihr nehmen?Danke


----------



## hwk (14. Mai 2011)

Du hast auf dem Board auch n Controller von Intel ... einfach den benutzen und glücklich sein^^


----------



## gecco (14. Mai 2011)

Sind da 2 verschiedene verbaut?Dachte nur ein Marvell Controller?
Wie finde ich den richtigen?


----------



## hwk (14. Mai 2011)

> Intel® P67(B3) Express Chipset
> 2 xSATA 6.0 Gb/s ports (gray)
> 4 xSATA 3.0 Gb/s ports (blue)
> Intel® Rapid Storage Technology Support RAID 0,1,5,10
> ...



Quelle: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Mainboards - ASUS P8P67 DELUXE


----------



## gecco (14. Mai 2011)

Puh,noch mal Glück gehabt,danke!
Und wie sieht es mit der Lese und Schreibrate der 120er zur 240 aus,ist die wirklich langsamer,wer weiss was drüber?


----------



## thom_cat (14. Mai 2011)

auf jeden fall den intel controller benutzen.
nur der ist nativ am system angebunden und bringt die entsprechende leistung.

ja, die größeren modelle bringen immer mehr leistung wie die kleinen schwestern.


----------



## gecco (14. Mai 2011)

Ist das wirklich so gravierend,das die 120er nur um die 350Mb Schreiben und Lesen bringt und die grössere 240er bis 550Mb?
Kann mir da wer brauchbare Lese und Schreibraten von einer Vertex 3 120Gb und 240Gb zeigen!


----------



## hwk (15. Mai 2011)

soweit ich weiss gibts keinen Unterschied beim Lesen und beim schreiben is die 120er auch nur bissl langsamer als die 240er


----------



## ile (15. Mai 2011)

Ich hab die V3 120 GB und hab 510 MB/s beim Lesen. Einen großen Unterschied hast du nur bei den Schreibraten, die sind bei mir Ca. 150 MB/s.


----------



## gecco (16. Mai 2011)

Ich glaub beim Lesen schenken sich die Vertex 3 120 und 240GB nicht viel,nur beim Schreiben dürfte die 240er doch um einiges besser sein,mein freundlicher meinte darauf das es nicht viel sei?

Warum werden dann bei den Modellen auf der Homepage von OCZ solche Angaben gemacht:

120GB Max Performance

Max Read: up to 550MB/s

Max Write: up to 500MB/s

Random Write 4KB (Aligned): 60,000 IOPS



             240GB Max Performance

Max Read: up to 550MB/s

Max Write: up to 520MB/s

Random Write 4KB (Aligned): 60,000 IOPS


Bei der 240 wird es schon  in etwa stimmen,aber wenn die 120 nicht annähernd die Angaben erfüllt ist das nur Verkaufstrategie,oder unter welchen Voraussetzungen erfüllt die 120er die angegebenen Werte?
Bei den Vertex 3 Modellen gibt es pro Modell 2 verschiedene,bei den einen steht IOPS bei den anderen nicht,was ist das,wasbringt es,welches Modell soll ich nehmen?
Angeblich ist bei der 120 GB Version die 
Crucial C300 128GB besser?
Gibt es nirgends einen realistischen Test zwischen Vertex 3 120GB,Vertex 3 240GB und Crucial C300?
Alle testen nur die 240GB Vertex 3 und keiner die 120GB Version,ist die so viel langsamer?

Ich hab schon einen gefunden und da kommt die Crucial nicht schlecht weg und das ist ein älteres System,ob das realistisch ist weis ich auch nicht,aber da ist leider die Vertex 3 120GB nicht vertreten,insofern für mich nicht nützlich!Das Problem ist ich brauch nicht 240 GB und der Preis ist mir viel zu hoch!
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/laufwerke/2011/test-intel-ssd-510-und-ocz-vertex-3/
Ich möchte die beste 120-130 GB SSD nur welche ist das?
Und stimmt es das man SSDs nicht mehr defragmentieren soll,schadet angeblich der SSD?


----------



## hwk (16. Mai 2011)

gecco schrieb:


> Warum werden dann bei den Modellen auf der Homepage von OCZ solche Angaben gemacht:
> 
> 120GB Max Performance
> 
> ...


 
Also um das klarzustellen, die 120er sowie die 240er erfüllt diese Angaben, allerdings nur wenn die Daten gut komprimierbar sind... d.h. man bencht z.B. mit ATTO oder CDM und lässt nur 0-en schreiben, dann erfüllen sie diese Vorgaben, ansonsten dürften beide Platten nicht sonderlich weit auseinander liegen im Read und im Write, die 150 MB/s Write sind schon für beide relativ realistisch im Durchschnittsfall würde ich sagen.


----------



## gecco (16. Mai 2011)

Die 240er schafft auch nicht mehr beim schreiben?
Ich hab schon einige Recesionen von Käufern der Vertex 3 120GB gelesen,und einige haben die 120er SSD gurückgeschickt und die 240er gekauft und die hat dann gepasst?
Schön wäre ein Test mit einem aktuellen System 120 gegen 240GB Vertex 3 !
Und was ist der Unterschied zwischen der
Vertex 3 120 GB
OCZ Vertex 3 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (VTX3-25SAT3-120G) | Geizhals.at Österreich
und der 
Vertex 3 120 GB IOPS
OCZ Vertex 3 Max IOPS 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (VTX3MI-25SAT3-120G) | Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## gecco (17. Mai 2011)

Kann mir das keiner Beantworten was das mit den IOPS auf sich hat?
Soll ich die Version ohne oder mit  max IOPS nehmen,was ist das und was soll es mir bringen?Danke


----------



## Freemind (17. Mai 2011)

Hi,

ich habe das gleiche Board wie du und betreibe dieses mit einer Vertex 3 120 GB. Die max IOPS soll nochmal bessere schreibwerte haben. Leider habe ich noch keine Benchmarks zu der platte gesehen.

Ich kann über meine Vertex 3 nur gutes Berichten( ich habe sie für 219€ erhalten). Allerdings ist der Vorsprung zur Crucial 300 120 gb im realen leben sicherlich kaum bemerkbar. (die vertex 3 bootet vllt 3 sekunden schneller oder programme starten vllt 2-3 sek schneller).

Der einzige Vorteil der Vertex 3, dass sie über längere Zeit die bessern Schreibwerte liefert. Soweit ich gelesen habe, brechen die Crucial c300 platten mit der zeit auch ordentlich ein. 

Ich benutze meine Vertex 3 seit wochen intensiv und habe gerade mal 15% an schreibleistung verloren. 

Sprich, wenn du die beste Preis/Leistungs SSD im 120 gb bereich haben willst, dann kaufe die Crucial 300 120 gb. Die beste overall platte ist imo die Vertex 3 120 gb.

Ich seh gerade das die Crucial 300 momentan 60€ billiger ist als  die Vertex 3. Ich denke die 60€ mehr, ist die  Vertex 3 nicht wert.

Du kannst auch in diesem Thread eine runde stöbern, dort gibt es viele benchmark und nützliche Hinweise:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/laufwerke-und-speichermedien/146157-vertex-3-release-date-10.html

Auch noch ganz wichitg, stell bei deiner Asusboard im Bios "hot-plug" an, sonst kann die SSD anfangen zu spinnen.


----------



## thom_cat (17. Mai 2011)

Die C300 bricht mit funktionierendem Trim keineswegs ein.
Sie arbeitet sehr konstant was die Leistungen angeht... Jedenfalls meine Erfahrung mit der SSD.

Einen Link mit Vergleich zwischen der normalen Version und der max reiche ich heute Abend nach.


----------



## Freemind (17. Mai 2011)

ok, wenn das so ist, dann würde ich auf jedenfall die Crucial 300 120 gb nehmen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Vertex 3 max iops soooviel besser sein sollte. Gerade weil sie auch nur ein paar € mehr kostet.

Von der größe reichen die 120 gb auch gut aus.

Ich habe windows 7 mit 12gb auslagerungsdatei, alle standardprogramme und 3 games drauf und immer noch 30 gb luft.


----------



## gecco (17. Mai 2011)

Irgendwie hab ich mich schon auf die Vertex 3 eingeschossen!
Ich hab dann von einigen Rezesionen gelesen(zB.Amazon)das die Kunden von der 120er nicht wirklich zufrieden waren,diese auf die 240er umgetauscht haben und sehr zufrieden sind.
Da ich aber keine 240er brauche und mir der Preis zu hoch ist wird es keine 240er.
Es würde auch eine kleinere als die 120er reichen-90-100GB aber es gibt keine kleinere Vertex-leider?
Die http://geizhals.at/a568626.htmlhttp://s.gzhls.at/568626.jpghttp://www.ocztechnology.com/produc...l/ocz-ibis-3-5--high-speed-data-link-ssd.htmlhttp://b.gzhls.at/information.pngOCZ IBIS
wäre auch interessant,aber der Preis?Leider zu teuer.
Aber bis 250 Euro lege ich schon aus!
Jetzt ist die Frage Vertex 3 120Gb mit oder ohne IOPS,die meisten kaufen die normale Vertex 3,was ich so sehe,was meint ihr?10 Euro kostet die IOPS mehr,das ist nicht die Welt,und vom Preis geht sie sich auch mit den 250 aus,aber wieviel besser ist die IOPS.
Und stimmt es das man SSDs nicht defragmentieren soll?
http://www.chip.de/artikel/SSD-So-haelt-die-Hightech-Festplatte-8x-laenger-8_37897131.html
http://www.chip.de/artikel/SSD-So-haelt-die-Hightech-Festplatte-8x-laenger_37896910.html


----------



## ile (20. Mai 2011)

Wenns bloß 10 Euro mehr sind, kauf die mIO.


----------



## gecco (20. Mai 2011)

Darf oder soll man die SSDs wirklich nicht formatieren?
Und brechen die wirklich so schnell beim schreiben nach ein paar Wochen schon ein (Schreibrate).
So die eierlegenden Wollmilchsäue sind das dann leider auch nicht?
Wer hat noch einen Vergleich von den Vertex 3,erfahrungen?Danke


----------



## X197 (29. Mai 2011)

Hmm also ich weis das das Formatieren einer SSD nicht sonderlich fiel bringt es ist nicht gerade gesund für ne SSD aber ab un zu kann man es mal machen. Aber! Defragmentiere eine SSD nicht. Bei einer SSD ist es ziemlich egal wo welche Datei liegt. Weil eine Defragmentierung Daten nur hin un her schiebt sehr gut bei einer HDD aber einer SSD schadet das.

Und ich lege mir auch bald ne SSD zu Vertex 3 120GB vielleicht auch 128GB(soll schneller sein)^^
Aber ich weis noch nicht so ganz ob ich Windows7 64bit auf die SSD machen sol oder Auf die HDD (1TB 600 MBps 7200 rpm)
Und ich möchte das meine Spiele sehr schnell Laden und auch nicht Lagen.

Rechtschreibfehler schenk ich euch


----------



## thom_cat (29. Mai 2011)

also ich formatiere meine schon ab und zu wenn ich win mal neu mache... allerdings nur schnell formatieren, das ist dann kein problem.

die sandforce brechen leider gerne ein, das auch recht schnell. auf dem stand bleiben sie dann aber in der regel.
das ist aber so gewollt seitens des herstellers.


----------



## gecco (29. Mai 2011)

Warum gewollt?
Warum "brechen" SSDs ein(nur beim Schreiben oder beim Lesen auch)?Bleibt wenigstens die Leserate halbwegs erhalten oder bricht die auch ein?
Warum darf oder sollte man nicht mal formatieren?
Wie soll ich sonst ein neues System aufsetzen?


----------



## thom_cat (29. Mai 2011)

gewollt weil sandforce somit eine längere haltbarkeit des speichers erreichen will.
sie brechen auch nur beim schreiben ein, die leserate bleibt konstant.

ich sag ja, schnell formatieren ist kein problem.


----------



## gecco (24. Juni 2011)

Ich hab ziemlich neue Komponenten 2600K udn derzeit noch eine Samsung 103SJ als Systemplatte die ja noch relativ lange beim hochfahren dauert-wie lange würde das ca bei der 
Vertex 3 120 gb dauern-ist mir schon klar das es bei jedem unterschiedlich dauert(Startprogramme-Virenprogramme usw)aber wie schnell ca?
Aber ich höre von jeden das eine neuere SSD aus einem alten PC einen gefühlten neuen schnelleren PC macht!


----------



## hwk (25. Juni 2011)

Also mit meiner Vertex 2 braucht Windows zwischen 20 und 24 Sekunden für den Start :x


----------



## gecco (26. Juni 2011)

Was wäre mit der Vertex 3 drin,wer hat die verbaut oder ist da derSprung nicht mehr so gross?
Am meisten wird ja die "normale"Vertex 3 verkauft was ich da so mitbekomme,ich wäre an der max IOPS interessiert weiss aber nicht ob sich die inzwischen fast 50 Mücken unterschied lohnen?
Festplatten/Solid State Drives (SSD) OCZ, ab 60GB, bis 128GB, SATA 6Gb/s, ab 500MB/s, ab 500MB/s | Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Juni 2011)

Ne lohnt sich nicht, den Unterschied merkst du im Alltag Betrieb nicht nur bei Benchmarks!


----------



## gecco (26. Juni 2011)

Und wieviel wäre die max IOPS bei Benchmarks schneller bzw die normale langsamer?


----------



## gecco (2. Juli 2011)

Ich weiss nicht ob das stimmt,aber
AnandTech - Bench - SSD


----------



## Paulner (3. Juli 2011)

Bevor du dir jetzt ne Vertex3 kaufst: du weißt schon von den Problemen, die der Contorler im Moment macht?


----------



## gecco (3. Juli 2011)

Ja,aber da gibts 100%ig ein Rückgaberecht!

Die Firmware 2.06 ist betroffen jetzt gibts angeblich eine Ver.2.08 und 2.09 und er ist immer noch da(Bluescreen)!
Wenn ich mir eine Vertex 3 hole und die verrursacht einen Bluescreen wandert die zurück 100%.OCZ soll das Problem beheben,Punkt.
Die Vertex 3 ist P/L derzeit das mass der Dinge!

Wi esieht das mit der OCZ RevoDrive X2  100GB, PCIe x4 (OCZSSDPX-1RVDX0100) aus,die wäre ja auch ziemlich flott,der hätte das Problem nicht oder?


----------



## Paulner (3. Juli 2011)

Wieso nimmst du keine Crutical M4, die ist EFFEKTIV genau/ähnlich so schnell, hat aber keine Probleme...


----------



## gecco (3. Juli 2011)

Die liegt aber beim schreiben und erst beim lesen einiges hinter der Vertex 3,aber ich werd mir das nochmal anschauen,ich war immer auf der Crucial C300 als Vertex 3 Konkurrent!


----------



## Paulner (3. Juli 2011)

Nach welchen Daten? Nach Herstellerdaten, die bei beiden nicht Stimmen, bei OCZ zuhochgegriffen und bei Crutical zu niedrig?


----------



## KönigKunde (3. Juli 2011)

Nach den unrealistischen Ergebnissen des Benchmarks, den ozz benutzt darfst du nicht gehen. Ich hoffe das weisst du...
Die sequentiellen Schreibwerte der agility 3 serie sind nicht so der Bringer und ob die vertex da soviel besser ist, kann ich nicht sagen.
Hätte mich ja auch fast von den ocz-Fantasiewerten blenden lassen. Gut das ich mich hiermal in die entsprechenden Artikel reingelesen haben. Btw. vielen dank an roheed für seine Threads!

MfG
k.k


----------



## Paulner (3. Juli 2011)

@ gecco

schreib mal, ob du mit der OCZ-Platte zufrieden bist und was du für Werte erreichst, ich schick dann auch mal die Werte, die ich mit der M4 erziehlen werde...


----------



## gecco (5. Juli 2011)

Crucial Tests
Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
Sehr hohe Leseraten,gleichmäßig gute Performance,etwas hoher Last Stromverbrauch

OCZ Tests
OCZ Vertex 3 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (VTX3-25SAT3-120G) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
Sehr hohe Lese-Schreibleistung,topaktuelle Technik,schwäche bei komprimierten Daten


----------



## PsychoQeeny (6. Juli 2011)

gecco schrieb:


> Die liegt aber beim schreiben und erst beim lesen einiges hinter der Vertex 3,aber ich werd mir das nochmal anschauen,ich war immer auf der Crucial C300 als Vertex 3 Konkurrent!



Sry , aber du bist ein gutes Beispiel für Benchmarkopfer  die Vertex3 haben zur zeit Probleme (OCZ ist sowieso nicht als Zuverlässig bekannt) und ob eine SSD 500mb/s oder 300mb/s macht ... das merkst du im Leben nicht !
Das was SSD´s ausmacht ist , die Zugriffszeit beim Arbeiten ... und da haben die meißten um die 0,2ms rum (und ob 0,1ms oder 0,3ms , das nerkt auch wiederum keine sau) .


----------



## dj*viper (6. Juli 2011)

richtig. und deswegen werde ich bald meine vertex 3 maxiops verkaufen....
hab zwar bisher keine probleme damit und die neueste fw drauf, aber trotzdem.
ich war auch geblendet von den tests und benchmarks.
die c300 oder m4 ist da besser als die v3


----------



## gecco (9. Juli 2011)

*dj*viper
willst du sie loshaben?
was soll sie noch kosten,wie lange hast du sie,Rechnung vorhanden?
*


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Juli 2011)

Die Crucial C300 oder m4 ist im Alltag auch nicht schneller als die V3. Die kannst du ruhig behalten wenn sie ohne Probs bei dir läuft!
Was ich damit sagen will du wirst keinen Unterschied feststellen wenn du die SSD austauschst!


----------



## gecco (10. Juli 2011)

Ich will eine 120-128 GB SSD!
Aber welche,die Tests sprechen alle für eine Vertex 3,die Crucial dürfte auch nicht schlecht sein,jeder hat eine andere Meinung!
Welche von den Crucial Modellen ist besser die c300 oder m4?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Juli 2011)

Die m4 ist neuer aber besser ist sie im Prinzip eigentlich auch nicht als die C300, wenn dann auch nur bei den unwichtigen Sequ. read/wright Werten!


----------



## Fabian8906 (10. Juli 2011)

also ich habe eine Vertex 3 und habe nichts von angeblichen ''Problemen '' bemerkt.
Und die schreib und Leseraten stimmen auch das komme ich genau hin.
Ich weiss nicht wieso ihr diese Super SSD so schlecht redet! Kauft sie euch und merkt wie Top diese ist.
Nur weil einigen von Problemen sprechen wieso sollte das an der SSD liegen? Alles was Neu und Top ist wird zuerst schlecht geredet.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Juli 2011)

Die ersten schweren Probleme wurden jetzt wohl mit einem neuen FW Update behoben. Denn noch bleibe ich fürs erste mal etwas skeptisch. OCZ hat einfach in der letzten Zeit zu viel Misst gebaut mit seiner Firmen Politik, das dauert bist das Vertrauen wieder da ist.
Im Prinzip hast du recht die V3 ist ne gute SSD wenn sie funktioniert.


----------



## gecco (18. September 2011)

Hab mir die Crucial M4 128 Gb geholt!Danke nochmal für den Tipp!
http://www.hardwareboard.eu/topnews...-vs-ocz-vertex-3-sandforce-2390/11/#toc-fazit
Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufüfen!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. September 2011)

Vergiss aber nicht die neue FW 0009 drauf zu spielen die beschleunigt die m4 nochmal recht stark!


----------

